# Visa at French Consulate in Chiang Mai



## Susanmarie44 (Jul 26, 2015)

Hello, I live in Chiang Mai but am away for a while and am trying to fund out if the consulate for Fran e issues visas. I can't find a web site or any information RXCEPT an address and opening hours. I appreciate any suggestions or information.


----------



## Susanmarie44 (Jul 26, 2015)

Susanmarie44 said:


> Hello, I live in Chiang Mai but am away for a while and am trying to fund out if the consulate for Fran e issues visas. I can't find a web site or any information RXCEPT an address and opening hours. I appreciate any suggestions or information. To br more clear, I am trying to get a visa to France.


----------



## bigt116 (Jul 10, 2015)

https://www.tlscontact.com/th2fr/login.php


----------

